

Show HN: Get a hand-drawn Slack avatar for you and your team - MayBeColin
http://slackavatar.com/#/

======
mvrekic
Very clever. I hope it does well for you.

~~~
justfalcon
I agree... I would possibly consider enterprise, or whole-team bundle pricing.

